# Looking for a Game using Virtual Table



## sj.largent (Jul 17, 2011)

Looking for a Game, Preferably something in the DND 4th Ed, but 3.5 would be nice too... Looking for a game that is NOT going to die out in a few sessions.

I am open to other options aside from D&D, however, the best option for me would be a game using a Virtual Table, such as Glittercomm.

If you are interested in running a game using a VT, and skype or other voice chat service, such as ventrilo, let me know.

you can message me here, or get me on Skype "sj.largent" is the name there.


----------



## Tharian (Jul 17, 2011)

I do hope you saw this post: game seeking players.


----------

